# My off the point biography



## Mila (Jan 22, 2009)

_My off the point biography with some random thought I had spring in my head.

I was born in Kosovo, Kosovska Mitrovica. I believed I lived in a 3 periods of life, because I moved 3 times. These 3 times have been both mentally and psychologically difficult for me and for my family. I have escaped war in 1999, where I moved to Bosnia and Herzagovina. there I stayed 3 years. I attended primaruy school and learnt a fair bit about my religion, Islam. It is my faith that got me through these years. I used to sit on a porch and pray to God that I come to Australia because my family and I were no financially well off and my dad didn’t have a job in there. after 3 years, AlHamdulillah ( “thank God” in Arabic) I finaly moved to Australia and I was thanking God on such a great blessing. Here I finished an English course, attended high school and met some of the Bosnian nationality fireds. They are very dear to me and I hold them close to my heart. I live in a rented house and soon I will move into a new bought house. I no longer desire to have a house of a great importance because I believe happiness is in the memories and the little moments we share and love with the family and the close ones. My house in Kosovo burnt down, along with the photo albums, dolls send\t to me from Germany by my very dear uncle Emin ( who I haven’t seen in 15 years) . Now my dream is to veil, and dedicate my life in serving people who are in need and animals who are in need. I believe past is very important because it only rewinds our best memories and the memories are the basis for the dreams. I believe we are all special and with the special mission in life. We are the colours of the earth that come together and make a beautiful blend. Everyone is truly great if they want for themselves what they want for the others._


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

You've led an interesting life, and I enjoyed reading about it. Thanks!

Good luck with your dreams!


----------



## Mila (Jan 22, 2009)

thank you Gopher. I hope to see ur biography here sometime.


----------

